
Explaining how fighting games use delay-based and rollback netcode - 0x262d
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/explaining-how-fighting-games-use-delay-based-and-rollback-netcode/
======
0x262d
Context: Dolphin-emulated Super Smash Bros Melee had rollback-based netcode
released today -
[https://twitter.com/Fizzi36/status/1275096470765490176](https://twitter.com/Fizzi36/status/1275096470765490176)

